# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Comment intgrer l'authentification Facebook dans une application iOS [Tutoriel]

## Lana.Bauer

Bonjour, 

Je vous prsente ce tutoriel intitul : 


*Comment intgrer l'authentification Facebook dans une application iOS*






> L'intgration de fonctionnalits Facebook dans une application est  une tche assez commune de nos jours, et l'une des tapes les plus  importantes est la mise en uvre de l'ouverture de session.
>      Dans ce tutoriel, nous allons voir comment s'authentifier avec  Facebook en utilisant une solution relativement facile, qui utilise une  vue de connexion prdfinie qui gre toute la session et les choses  relatives  la connexion.


Je vous souhaite une bonne lecture.

Les commentaires et les suggestions d'amlioration sont les bienvenus, alors, aprs votre lecture, n'hsitez pas  commenter.


*

 Vous voulez contribuer en traduction ou en rdaction ? Cliquez sur ce lien*

----------

